# How active is your cockapoo?



## Walter (May 31, 2015)

Just making sure I'm keeping on top of things.

I was wondering what the average amount of activity was for a cockapoo because Walter is as laid back as he can get. He'll happily sleep most of the day when he's not playing with his antler chew or on a walk, and he never misbehaves out of boredom or excess energy aside from getting excited around other dogs.

I'm finding it difficult to judge sometimes if he's feeling ill or not.


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

I think level of activity varies depending on the age of the cockapoo and things like health. My cockapoo is 2 and he is generally. He is happy running around the agility course in the compound or simply hanging out on my lap. How old is your cockapoo? Sammy wouldn't be as active as compared to a younger one.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We were discussing this on another thread. I'm guessing that there would be a range from couch potatoes through to "no off switch" (mine) with most falling somewhere in between. If yours goes happily for walks then I would not worry.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot is 2 and halfish and has a faulty off switch 
She is always ready to go - she loves nothing more that a long walk with plenty of ball throwing and racing with her friends.
At home she pesters Inzi to play or brings toys to people, she will have a mad moment with Kiki and doodle dash around the garden or vault on and off the sofa with a 'I don't care if you care' expression....
That said she is also the best companion, a calm passenger on car journeys and the best snuggler in the evening.
She needs 2 hours a day exercise as a minimum, mostly off lead - but she would happily take as much as she is given.
The best thing to calm Dot down is a 10 minute training session with the clicker


----------



## Walter (May 31, 2015)

Walter just turned one. He seems to take as much exercise as he's given, but to be honest he doesn't get antsy if all he gets is a 30 minute walk (which does happen every so often).


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

Great photo of Dot. She even looks like a character.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Ginger will be four in June.and she is just as happy sleeping on a lap or chasing rabbits out back.if she feels she needs to get some exercise she will go out in the yard and do the doodle-dash for a minute or so then come in for a nap. i don't really worry about her cause she takes it all in stride..thou she does like to nape LOL


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Poppy is just turned three and is happy to chill most of the day. Take her on a long walk though and she switches to madness mode. 
It's easy to be confused as to whether she's well or not when home as she's in standby mode. We can only really judge her health when she is out.


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

Pepper is pretty laid back most of the time, but 25% of the time she is an activity dog, playing with her toys or running around. During the week she is pretty active because I leave her crated when at work so she isn't super active (I have a Dogwalker come by and I drop by at lunch so she isn't home alone all day). Eventually she will get the run of the house, but potty training isn't 100% done yet.

We started jogging last week (more for me than her), short distances as she tends to get distracted by a new smell. But let's just say after 8 weeks of puppy ownership I may need a new belt soon.

Eva, my brother's pup is 2 and pretty active outdoors, but she has contained yards to run in so she gets to go a lot farther and faster than a leash will go. Last time Pepper visited they were all running around but when you tucked her in her crate she was asleep before you could close the door.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Bear can be a total couch potato or he can be very athletic. When we are up North, we take him on long runs with the ATV and he loves chasing it. He is very energetic if there are other dogs around and can play for hours. But, if it's just me and SO at home he will happily sleep for the entire day. He is always the last one out of bed. He is just as happy snuggling in a lap as he is playing outside. Bear is one and a half.


----------

